# Mill Creek or Cottonwood Canyon



## Whizbang (Oct 25, 2018)

New member here! Just curious as to what people are seeing as far as number of deer up Mill Creek and Big Cottonwood! I've never hunted the extended hunt before and these two canyons seem to stick out to me. Any tips on how to hunt these canyons? Not looking for places or anything, just general discussion!


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

Follow all the other bowhunters.....There's plenty in both canyons. Plenty of deer as well. I believe the gate at the road in Millcreek is closed now so you may be in for a longer walk in. Good luck and let us know how it goes.


----------



## kdog (May 4, 2015)

Millcreek gate should close Nov 1 so there are a few more days. Many of the deer are lower in the canyons also by the benches.


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

kdog said:


> Millcreek gate should close Nov 1 so there are a few more days. Many of the deer are lower in the canyons also by the benches.


I think they ended up closing millcreek early after that early snow...but I could be wrong.


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Kwalk3 said:


> I think they ended up closing millcreek early after that early snow....


Yup


----------



## Whizbang (Oct 25, 2018)

Did they close the gate early? Bummer, guess I better plan on a long hike. I'm just excited to get back out with bow in hand. Thanks for the heads up on the gate so I'm not surprised.


----------



## jimdandy (Nov 16, 2018)

yall ever seen any elk up that way? even cows would be grand, just need meat


----------



## runallday (Sep 17, 2018)

I'm out trail running with a bow on my pack and here's what I'm seeing. There are a few scattered elk roaming in between Box and N Millcreek ridge lines, upper Lambs, Mt Aire, seeing tracks of small groups of ones and twos after fresh snows but haven't been able to spot them. As usual they are moving back into the steep nasty. Glassed two groups last weekend moving around NW Lookout ridge in the Swallow Rock fingers moving to S faces to work on their tans. Elk are occasionally moving over low saddles from East and Hardscrabble out towards Grandview and upper CC but most of them have moved pretty low and east out of the boundary. Saw no sign on the crest to Deso on Friday afternoon. Ran across a moose and lots cat tracks out towards Sessions. Fresh elk sign and lots of deer dropping into 806 off the ridge on Thursday.


----------

